# Steveo's gear



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey all, here is my current system. Nothing to fancy but not to bad on a limited budget IMO. 

Display = Sony KDS-60A3000
Receiver = Onkyo TX-SR606
Speakers = Bic Acoustech L & R PL88, center PL28, surrounds Radiient calypso (looking for some Bic surrounds)
Sub = DIY 700L sonotube tuned to ~13HZ with a FiQ18 fed by a EP2500
Sub EQ = Behringer DSP1124
Blueray = PS3
Cable Box = Motorola DCH3416 HD DVR
Misc
All cables Monoprice except DIY Cat5e speaker cables
Custom built HTPC to stream
Triplite UPS


----------

